# lathe texturing tools



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

I saw a video somewer of a guy using what seemed to look like a dremel bit to make textures on bowls, handles ans anything else you turn on a lathe, anyone here use anything like, i would like to get some for my tool collection and play around with texturing, but cant seems to find anything, i know peopel on this foru, have great tool ideas that are not on the market.. Lets hear them...:thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I have the Sorby and have used it quite a few times, mainly on spindles. I want to try in on platter edges but after all the initial work I chicken out for fear of blowing up the platter.

Look up the Sorby. It is basically a gear with the edge ground and you should have the equipment to make whatever you want. I can measure one but they are about 1-1.25 inches diameter. I can try to measure the angle but can only get you a "close" range.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> I have the Sorby and have used it quite a few times, mainly on spindles. I want to try in on platter edges but after all the initial work I chicken out for fear of blowing up the platter.
> 
> Look up the Sorby. It is basically a gear with the edge ground and you should have the equipment to make whatever you want. I can measure one but they are about 1-1.25 inches diameter. I can try to measure the angle but can only get you a "close" range.


I dont want to make the tool from scratch, ill look into the sorby :thumbsup:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks up woodturning elf also. Just a different take. There is another major one and if I recall the maker I will post it.
People also use scalers from the welding trade for simple dimples, produces results much like one of the Sorby bits/tips/cutters.


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the Sorby as well, and it works well.
Have seen the "Elf", and saw somewhere around about a guy who uses a Dremel tool freewheeling (without power) to do the same thing on turnings while on the lathe. Seems like it would work, but I've never tried it since I had already spent the money for that Sorby thing.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dema - over on Woodbarter, a member called TurnerTom sold something he made, called it a "decorating imp". Don't know if he has any more available.

LINK


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

This mallet was made with one of these . They aren't expensive and you can probably find one at an automotive shop or bike shop...


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You can do texturing with almost anything. I use a rounded over 1/8" drill bit in my Dremel engraver to "scribble" a texture over the surface. 
You can take a regular dremel and with a round cutter and just cut random little pits or holes in the piece. Use 2 or 3 different size ball cutters and you get a really interesting pattern. 
Use a leather punch or a nail set to put dents in the piece. Do it in a sort of pattern and it will be very interesting. Do it to completely fill a pattern and it's really cool.
Wire wheel will leave an interesting pattern on a piece. It tends to eat away the summer wood and leave the winter wood.


----------

